
Why fighting aliens in outer space isn't as fun as it sounds - MaximumMadness
https://pausebutton.substack.com/p/why-fighting-aliens-in-outer-space
======
ksaj
When I was a kid, I wondered why the Battlestar Galactica and Star Wars
fighters were able to turn such sharp corners. And for Star Wars, I don't mean
just the X-wing, but mostly the Tie Fighters. That's some mad science right
there.

I was told not to overthink it. But the same problems I noticed then are still
here today. They can zoom by in space, but they won't be doing those high
speed weaving asteroid avoidance maneuvers in real life any time soon.

The next (and last) Star Wars is sure to forget this bit of physics we all
know instinctively today, but didn't know so much about in the 70's and 80's.

